# Oh Bugger................



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Excellent day.

BIG thanks to all those which were involved with the arrangements.

Thought my tires would just about last the day (thankfully it stayed dry!)










(Sorry Dale!  )


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

So what's up with those Kev ? :wink:

Mr L


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh heck! - looks like a bad tracking error there with exposed chords - too much toe out :?


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Excellent day.
> 
> BIG thanks to all those which were involved with the arrangements.
> 
> ...


Must be the extra power mate.......... Schrick........ :wink: :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John-H said:


> Ooh heck! - looks like a bad tracking error there with exposed chords - too much toe out :?


John

Probably not, as the outside of the other wheel is VERY worn as well, seems that the left hand edges (facing forward) have worn more rapidly than the right hand edges. 

Too many right hand bends on the IOM, at the Ring and at Donington perhaps??? :?

Anyhow, now I have just got to make my mind up on whether I get just tites or new wheels


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

OOoo did you get the Shrick cam's Kev [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> OOoo did you get the Shrick cam's Kev  [smiley=pimp2.gif]


Really couldn't say!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > OOoo did you get the Shrick cam's Kev [smiley=pimp2.gif]
> ...


Hmm i think I'm losing the test drive scores 1-2 are you going to let me equalise


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Lift off oversteer? or the extra weight in the passenger seat?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> Lift off oversteer? or the extra weight in the passenger seat?


Not too sure although the car felt a lot more balanced on the last session.................... :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Lift off oversteer? or the extra weight in the passenger seat?
> ...


You still licking the seat Kev?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh heck! - looks like a bad tracking error there with exposed chords - too much toe out :?
> ...


Your tyres are worn anyway arn't they? It's an agressive road surface at Donington and it's a clockwise circuit. My outer edges were worn on both sides but the left moreso than the right - my inner edges are relatively unscathed in comparison with only a hint on the right inner.

If you go round a righ hander aggressively the car puts most of its weight on the outside (left) but the edge on the inside (right) will have little weight on it and relatively little wear. I still suspect a tracking error. They often go unnoticed on the inside.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

John-H said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I still can't wear out the Nexens, despite the aggressive road surface and deliberately abusing the tyres as badly as I could...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My car was understeering too much so I've hammered the front edges of my Toyo T1Rs a bit. I'll swap back to front so I should be ready for another track day :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Another trackday. That'd be great. What about us all booking slots at Castle Combe for Audi Driver International on Sat 13th October?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


> Another trackday. That'd be great. What about us all booking slots at Castle Combe for Audi Driver International on Sat 13th October?


Rude not to I say.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Thats because Nexen wear the track out first :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jbell said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


 :lol: Must be hard as nails - are you sure they're not studded?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Another trackday. That'd be great. What about us all booking slots at Castle Combe for Audi Driver International on Sat 13th October?
> ...


Will you have saved up enough Â£ notes to throw out the windows by then Mark??? :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Another trackday. That'd be great. What about us all booking slots at Castle Combe for Audi Driver International on Sat 13th October?


I like Combe but there's no room for error -
NO kitty Litter IIRC and Quarry (amongst other corners) hurts


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Rhod_TT said:
> ...


Dont :? 
I like and know Combe and may book a session or two. My tyres may need changing by then anyway  Offers open to passenger rides but you must be female and from Basingstoke :wink:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd like to do Castle Combe too, only trouble is I'm away at a friends that weekend. Still, maybe able to blag a lads day out :wink:

Mr L


----------

